# Poland - Turun



## Jen_Magic (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello

I am very surprised that there isn't a section for Poland.

I am possibly interested in moving to this part of Poland for work. Apart from what I have read on Wiki/Google I know nothing about it. Does anyone know what sort of place its like to live in? People? 

Also money the job I am looking at is advertised as the equivalent £350 per month which seems appalling to me but is this an OK wage to be earning in this part of the world. Will I be able to afford a flat? house/flat share? and to eat/live etc? 

Thanks for any input

Jen


----------



## wojrafal (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi Jen,

I am originally from Krakow in Poland and now I am living in UK.
I can tell you that 350 GBP is extremely small amount to live in Poland. It is on the level of minimal wage in Poland, but minimal wage will not be enough to rent a flat and live normal life unfortunately. So with this amount of money only option is sharing a room. Prices are similar like in UK or even bigger.
Lots of expats live in Krakow or Warsaw as there are International Companies and money are better especially if you got specific skills required like finance/accounting/insurance. We got lots of outsourcing firms. Other profession popular is English teacher. Rest is rather closed for you without knowing polish language.
We are quite emotional nation. Sometimes we shout each other at work and curse. Emotions both positive and negative are more visible. Polish people are generally very friendly and with pleasure will invite you to meet at home (not in the pub). But we are as well very discriminatory and close society.
I wish you all the best but you need to do you homework before going and find job which allow you rent flat and buy all things, so you looking at minimum 700 GBP.

Take care
Rafal


----------



## Jen_Magic (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you. That is very helpful. I am intending to teach english as a second language and was looking at a specific position. 

I wasn't successful though and I am glad now as although I don't expect to become wealthy, I do hope I can maintain a standard of living of at least what I have now. 

Jenny


----------



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

I am looking around at different places to move to and I found Poland looks like a beautiful place and from what I have been reading sounds like the people are very nice. My question is can I make it there on my social security it less then a $1000,00 a month. My main concern is housing, medical, Internet. Thank You Michelle


----------



## wojrafal (Jun 21, 2013)

*answer*

If you will get around 5000 PLN per month in your hand you should be able to make a reasonable life there. You do not need to count every penny (grosz in this case). You need around 1500 for flat with all utilities and rest is for you. Food can be found cheaper but in selected stores as in UK.
4000 PLN in hand its still reasonable amount. Below it you need to find shared or cheaper flat which in Torun can be possible I think.

Reg
Rafal


----------



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

Trying to start a new life when ones falls apart is not easy. Then trying to figure out what you want to do well as you can guess not easy either but I do know I want to start..sorry as you can tell grammar was not my thing. I was so hoping a found the place I could come to and see if it was the place for me but with limited resources I have to watch where I end up so thank you for you help on this..


----------

